# That squeaky clean, waxy, sticky feeling?



## vmakkers (Apr 3, 2015)

Is there anyway to avoid that squeaky clean waxy feeling after your rinse off the lather or does it just come with using handmade soaps? Is there any oils to especially avoid using? I've been trying to convince my little sister who has really bad eczema to switch to some handmade soap but she hates that feeling. Wondering what I could formulate or make for her that would give the same feeling as say body wash.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 3, 2015)

What has she been using? I ask because the squeaky clean and waxy can be two different things and wonder if there were both things in the recipe 

Some shots in the dark - if you have hard water, look to use a chelating agent (I use citric acid) which can help reduce that feeling when it comes from hard water. 

Was the coconut too hight or superfat too low? An oil like coconut can really strip the oils from the skin and leave that feeling.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

So many factors can play a part in that - castor oil %, butter %, superfat %, etc. My hubby hates that too so will only use my liquid shower gel. Go to this thread and read through. You'll need snacks and a beverage to get through (because it's really long, lol) but it's worth it.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

I've been playing around with SF % lately and my new love is 2%. This certainly won't work for everyone in every climate, or with every skin type, but I'm enjoying it. Granted, I have no skin ailments and don't have dry or oily skin ~ just normal. I also live in a moderate climate. I don't know how I'll feel about it in the cold, dry winter, but it's working for me right now.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 3, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Is there anyway to avoid that squeaky clean waxy feeling after your rinse off the lather or does it just come with using handmade soaps? Is there any oils to especially avoid using? I've been trying to convince my little sister who has really bad eczema to switch to some handmade soap but she hates that feeling. Wondering what I could formulate or make for her that would give the same feeling as say body wash.




Most soaps will feel this way until they are fully cured.  Curing does more than just allow the water to evaporate!  Let your soaps cure 4 weeks minimum before beginning to judge.  Honestly I cure my soaps 8 weeks and 6 is my minimum cure on all my soaps.


----------

